# Problems with chest growth and shape.



## Big-John (Jan 2, 2015)

So I tired to take some pics and I'm not very good. I've always had problems with my chest. No matter how much my bench goes up my chest just doesn't seem to grow. I have a long torso and don't know it that's part of my problem. I work my chest 2 days a week. Mondays and Thursdays. Here is my routines.          Monday: BB flat bench 4 sets- 10-8-6-4 going up in weight in every set.                  Incline BB bench same as flat.                     Cable Flys 4 sets of 8.                                     Dips leaning forward 4 sets of 8.                   Pec Deck 4 sets of 8.                                        I also work out my arms but I left that out.                                                                         Thursdays: DB flat bench 4 sets 10-8-6-4 going up in weight each set.              Incline DB same as flat bench.                        DB Flys 4 sets of 8.                                     Dips leaning forward 4 sets of 8.                   Pec Deck 4 sets of 8.                                         Sorry if I didn't get to separate everything good because I'm on my phone.  The pics where taken out before my workout. Any help would be great.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 2, 2015)

try Guillotine presses and low decline dbp


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 2, 2015)

Dude, you are not alone. Besides calves, chest is my worst BP. 

BTW, ditch the bench for a few months. Not the best chest builder for everyone.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm a huge fan of K.I.S.S.  I pick 2 of the best mass building exercises for each body part and thats it. I feel isolation exercises have there place,  but are for very advanced bb'ers. I would find the 2 you feel hit your chest best and perfect them,  not just form,  but  you the best mind/muscle connection. My 2 ended up weighted dips and partial constant tension flat bench.  These will work your entire chest muscle.  Don't worry about incline or flyes as you cannot isolate your upper chest muscles,  so why incline 225 when you can flat or dip 400. Very the reps, tempo,  rest time,  but stick to the basics.  Do what works and grind away,  you'll grow.


----------



## Big-John (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. Mag Im def gonna try the K.I.S.S routine out.


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 3, 2015)

Mag, I find che s t to be one of the most difficult BPs to get that mind muscle connection


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sandpig said:


> Mag, I find che s t to be one of the most difficult BPs to get that mind muscle connection



Chest can be a tough one.  For me,  and this works on all muscle groups,  concentrate on the eccentric phase of the lift,  almost resisting as you descend.  If you don't feel it,  slow it down even further.  Sometimes it takes me several reps before I feel it,  but once you do,  maintain it through both the concentric and eccentric parts of the lift.  Don't lock out,  keep constant tension.  Try pausing at the bottom of the lift.  You can also try midrange partials near the end of your lift. Once you establish it,  it only gets better and better.  I truly believe this is the most underrated factors in muscle growth.


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 3, 2015)

You don't need to keep adding compound moves. Your front delts are well developed relative to your pec mass. I would suggest most hypertrophy/iso work for a while. Are you getting soreness with your current movements? 
Try this one chest day if not. You need to set up your equipment before you begin. 2 sets flat db flyes  30-40 reps. 45-60 second rest between set 1 and 2. 
after 2nd set immediately flat bench with a poundage that stops you between reps 8-12. rest 30-45 seconds and with your partner grind out what you can. 
rest 45-60 seconds and get those lat reps may be only 2-3 . rest 90seconds 
then repeat tye flat bench rest pause 1 more set. move immediately to your pre set up 35 degree smith inclines rest pause style again. 2 sets. finish wit 2 sets light slo mo dumbbell flyes with a god stretch and go straight set rep style. this should take no more than 15-18minutes . You need  a training partner to to this correctly .Run 1 guy through the routine then the other guy.
would be way o much rest time to go back and forth set for set.
let me know what you thik the day after you try this if you do.Good luck  thx  T


----------



## Big-John (Jan 3, 2015)

The only time I get sore is the second chest day when I use dumbbells. I'll try this Monday and let you know. Thanks Turbo. This is the reason I love this board. So many great guys willing to help.


----------



## 6iron (Feb 1, 2015)

1. Pre Exhaust  3 sets on Pec Deck or Flat Dumbell Fly  20-15 reps
2. Decline Bench Press      4 sets   16-6 reps
3. Incline Bench or Dumbell     3 sets   Bench angle is a low incline 12-8 reps
4. Dips    Body weight only 2-3 sets maxed out

Worked for me. I only do Flat Barbell Bench about once a month if that.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

Decline dumbell seems to work me over well.


----------

